
Flocker 0.2 adds fast db migrations, multi-node links and env vars for Docker - ferrantim
https://clusterhq.com/blog/introducing-flocker-0-2-faster-db-migrations-env-variables-multi-node-links/
======
lewq
Heya. Luke here, CTO at ClusterHQ. Happy to answer any questions about Flocker
or more generally about Docker and storage!

